# The Ultimate BBQ Showdown



## bbquzz (May 22, 2011)

Just ran across this, may be worth Tivoing ...

"Memorial Day weekend is going to get a whole lot hotter as CBS unveils The Ultimate BBQ Showdown.  Airing at 2pm ET on Saturday, May 28th, this one hour special pits four seasoned outdoor cooks against one another in a live competition barbecue setting.

Joining the battle for bragging rights, the Kingsford Cup and a whole lot of cash are the “winning-est man in BBQ,” Myron Mixon; the professor himself, Tuffy Stone; Neil “My friends call me Bigmista” Strawder; and the guy who put Bubba in Bub-Ba-Q, Bubba Latimer.  Who’ll rise above the smoke and flames?  You’ll have to tune in to see!  In the meantime, check out this quick clip as well as bios from the four competitors!"

[youtube:3ld8flb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVKg8xjflJE&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:3ld8flb0]


----------



## bbquzz (May 28, 2011)

Have to say I really enjoyed this show. Great competitors, quality judges, blind judging and real BBQ meats. I'd like more of this.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jun 2, 2011)

yes it is a winner


----------

